# please help with dx



## ggparker14 (Jul 1, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the correct code for nephrostomy tube displaced?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## DebbiePottsEngland (Jul 1, 2011)

996 category says displacement.  I would look at 996.39
Just a thought


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 1, 2011)

rhblevins61@yahoo.com said:


> Can anyone tell me the correct code for nephrostomy tube displaced?
> 
> Thanks for any help.



996.39 looks right to me.
HTH


----------

